# How i cured my gas incontinence, spotting, bad smell, etc.



## Guest (Mar 3, 2018)

Long story short, my story is complicated but i´ll make it brief.

I had gas incontinence, spotting, bad smell coming out from anus/rectum, etc. for more than 20 years, the problem was weak pelvic floor (sphincters included). I was diagnosed with rectal internal prolapse, mucous prolapse, etc. all of them surgically fixed, those things were not the cause of any of those symptoms.

Started doing next exercises and following a diet, problems 100% solved. Resuming a lot here again,10 kilos Kettlebell squats, 10 kilos kettlebell swings. mountain bike. No more than 2 series of 20 squats each, no more than 2 series of 60 swings each. Not less than 1 hour of medium to hard mountain bike, trail style, see internet videos to get an idea. 2 or 3 days of rest a week, nerves and muscles need rest to regenerate and grow and improve efficiency. Some weekends i take a full day to ride. Counting the time i started with REAL mountain bike, then started with the squats and swings (this 2 things are an amazing power up, made everything faster i believe) the good effects took some good months to be evident and really solid.

Info about squats, kettlebell and other exercises here.

http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/topic/325394-leaky-gas-knocked-out-my-whole-story/

SCIENTIFIC PROOF about the MASSIVE strengthening effect of mountain bike on sphincters (and surely on pelvic floor, but that´s my own theory) here (if the link stops working just search "Impaired anal sphincter function in professional cyclists).

https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/17427020

About diet, i simply eliminated gluten (it kills me) and everything that gives me even the minor problem like a little stomach swelling. Of the things i can eat, i do it freely, i eat how much i want, nothing fried only boiled, raw, etc but NOTHING FRIED (sometimes i give to temptation, not good).

*I don´t answer any question, i´m not a guru, this is what worked FOR ME, if anyone wants to try something similar will have to do it under their own responsibility and with a lot of trial and error. You probably will find in other topics comments in which i mention different numbers of repetitions, etc. like i said before, a lot of trial and error was involved. The repetitions and all that that i state here are the ones i most use. *

If this helps even one person then i´m done. Stay strong.


----------



## PokerFace (Jan 13, 2017)

Thanx Mariano!
And thanks for sharing how it does actually take work and dedication rather than just hope it'll go away on his own


----------



## Megantrepp (Mar 12, 2018)

Hi there! I read your story regarding how you are healing from IBS and wanted to share it. I am currently in the process of collecting stories about people who have healed naturally and sharing them on my (VERY NEW) website. I believe it would help a lot of folks. Would you be interested in sharing your story? My own story is the only one on there so far. Would love your help!

https://www.whathealedme.com/submit-your-story
Megan Treppendahl (I'm a legit person, I promise)


----------



## Mariano (May 19, 2018)

I´m the old user MarianoZab (the administrators can check on that, i´m using the same email for registration). The exercises no longer worked, as i feared somehow the muscles of pelvic floor stopped reacting, so my problem is not muscle weakness but nerve, neural, or whatever. i´m 15 days post operated with a sacral nerve stimulator and for now is working. I guess that i´m stuck with that thing, remote control included, to the day of my death. however my doc said there is a slim chance that my body regains normal function after several months of using the device. 
I remember that when tried electroacupuncture i had promising results for a very short therm so that also help me to choose the SNS.


----------



## Mariano (May 19, 2018)

Little update, everything perfect, doing a normal life and i´m turning on the SNS device rarely, last one was like a month ago (something like that). I´m starting to think that maybe i overreacted and i should been more patient with Poker´s exercises advises before the implant and specially now that i´m doing mountain bike more seriously.


----------



## horizonzero (Nov 17, 2013)

Mariano said:


> Little update, everything perfect, doing a normal life and i´m turning on the SNS device rarely, last one was like a month ago (something like that). I´m starting to think that maybe i overreacted and i should been more patient with Poker´s exercises advises before the implant and specially now that i´m doing mountain bike more seriously.


You are cured you have some form of life back don't take it for granted


----------

